# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: ارور در کد نویسی

## yasin5

با سلام بنده پروژه ای را با entity framework شروع کردم که در عکسی که در زیر قرار میدم میخوام ثبت ، حذف و ویرایش انجام دهد اما با ارور های زیر مواجه می شوم
Untitled.jpg
1.png
این هم کد :

using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Data;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace MG_shop
{
    public partial class frm_Category : Form
    {
        public frm_Category()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }
        public void HeaderText()
        {
            dgw_Category.Columns["Cat_id"].HeaderText = "کد دسته";
            dgw_Category.Columns["cat_name"].HeaderText = "نام دسته";
        }
        shopEntities Database = new shopEntities();
        private void btn_insert_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            if (string.IsNullOrWhiteSpace(txt_catname.Text.Trim()  ))
            {
                errorProvider1.SetError(txt_catname, "نام دسته را وارد نمایید");
            }
            else
            {
                errorProvider1.SetError(txt_catname, "");
                if (btn_insert.Text == "ثبت")
                {
                    tbl_Category table = new tbl_Category()
                    {
                          Cat_name = txt_catname.Text
                    };
                    Database.tbl_Category.AddObject(table);
                    Database.SaveChanges();
                    dgw_Category.DataSource = Database.tbl_Category.ToList();
                    txt_catname.ResetText();

                }
                else
                {
                    int id = int.Parse(dgw_Category.SelectedRows[0].Cells[0].Value.ToString());
                    tbl_Category table = Database.tbl_Category.First(c => c.Cat_id == id);
                    table.Cat_name = txt_catname.Text;
                    Database.SaveChanges();
                    dgw_Category.DataSource = Database.tbl_Category.ToList();
                    btn_insert.Text = "ثبت";
                    txt_catname.ResetText();



                }
            
            }
        }

        private void frm_Category_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            dgw_Category.DataSource = Database.tbl_Category.ToList();
            HeaderText();
        }

        private void ctm_editing_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            string text = dgw_Category.SelectedRows[0].Cells[1].Value.ToString();
            txt_catname.Text = text;
            btn_insert.Text = "ویرایش نهایی";
        }

        private void ctm_deleting_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            int current = int.Parse(dgw_Category.CurrentRow.Cells[0].Value.ToString());
            tbl_Category table = Database.tbl_Category.First(i => i.Cat_id==current);
            DialogResult dr;
            dr = MessageBox.Show("آیا می خواهید این دسته را حذف نمایید؟","هشدار",MessageBoxButtons.Yes  No,MessageBoxIcon.Stop);
            if (dr == DialogResult.Yes)
            {
                Database.tbl_Category.DeleteObject(table);
                Database.SaveChanges();
                dgw_Category.DataSource = Database.tbl_Category.ToList();


            }
        }

        private void frm_Category_FormClosing(object sender, FormClosingEventArgs e)
        {
            if (btn_insert.Text == "ویرایش نهایی")
            {
                MessageBox.Show("شما در حال عملیات ویرایش هستید\n"+"لطفا عملیات را تکمیل کنید");
                return;
            }
        }
    }
}

و ارور مربوطه
Error    1    Operator '==' cannot be applied to operands of type 'string' and 'int'    E:\Azadeh\MG_shop\MG_shop\Category.cs    48    75    MG_shop

Error    2    Operator '==' cannot be applied to operands of type 'string' and 'int'    E:\Azadeh\MG_shop\MG_shop\Category.cs    78    67    MG_shop

----------

